
Build a Pi Zero W pocket projector - akeck
https://www.mickmake.com/post/build-a-pi-zero-w-pocket-projector-project
======
AstroJetson
Very cool little project. The adapter board that got designed to make this is
pretty neat. For $99 (Projector) and $10 for the Pi and the Adapter board ($4)
(and shipping to your part of the world) you can get a programmable projector.
I'm thinking of building one that I can hang on the network to do "headless"
displays with.

~~~
kej
It's definitely a neat project, but worth mentioning that there are sub-$100
projectors running Android (so it can be headless and programmable) that also
have a better native resolution than the TI DLP component used here, and video
inputs (so you can use it as a regular projector, too).

~~~
gmiller123456
There's also quite a difference between programming for Android and
programming for a Pi. To your point, there are a lot of cheaper projectors out
there that make the particular projector used in the linked post unnecessary.
But straight Android isn't going to be the same thing, especially if you can't
(or don't) root the device.

------
programmer_dude
Is power now universally measured in mA?

~~~
Rychard
What other unit of measurement would you propose for expressing the values in
the link?

~~~
squarefoot
If it's power then it should be Watts or milliwatts, but the way the article
is written doesn't seem to suggest Mick ignores the difference between power
and current; he clearly knows that. I'd rather like to see power banks
advertising their current capabilities in A/h than thousands of mA/h. 20000
mA/h is becoming as ridiculous as would be monitors expressing their screen
sizes in attoparsecs;)

